# Ceado hero naked



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just taken delivery of this beast, here are some photos o begin with. Will post up my thoughts as I put it through its paces


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The burrs are awesome, I wish more manufacturers would follow ceados lead here, DLC precision burrs with no screw holes


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's so good to see this, a grinder with character and attitude!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I *love* the look of these new Ceado grinders. You've driven it off the forecourt. ...now please put it on eBay at 30% of retail value.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for posting. Keen to hear your views.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

ooo-la-la! Very interested to follow this!


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

The LW EG1 v2 burrs are also equipped without screws.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Awesome grinder. Great choice.

I was expecting they will make it bit cheaper, but on the other hand, you pay premium price for premium grinder.

Waiting for your feedback how it works.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Woah

Sex grinder!


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

Very nice!

Looking at one of these for myself, like a Monolith but good!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

First impressions are really good, machining is excellent with a lot of attention to detail, the blower mechanism coupled to the exit chute mech are great at getting the job done, the burrs are very ek esq and are superbly made, early day's on taste front but recon this could be a game changer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bolta said:


> The LW EG1 v2 burrs are also equipped without screws.


 Not developed by themselves though, ceado have made these themselves!


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Not developed by themselves though, ceado have made these themselves!


 Probably take a while to bed in with that DLC coating...


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> First impressions are really good, machining is excellent with a lot of attention to detail, the blower mechanism coupled to the exit chute mech are great at getting the job done, the burrs are very ek esq and are superbly made, early day's on taste front but recon this could be a game changer


Those burrs have a massive 'finnishing/sizing section' (I mean the outer part that is responsible for particle size).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

HowardSmith said:


> coffeechap said:
> 
> 
> > First impressions are really good, machining is excellent with a lot of attention to detail, the blower mechanism coupled to the exit chute mech are great at getting the job done, the burrs are very ek esq and are superbly made, early day's on taste front but recon this could be a game changer
> ...


 Yep they are very very interesting


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What's going on with the burrs...how do they fit together? Looks like one has two breaker zone spots and the upper one has a few raised sections...but if the burrs are the same size much of the surface on the upper burr would just rub against the smooth metal section on the inside of the lower burr?

Is that to make it a good single doser? Do the two breaker zone spots on the lower limit the amount of coffee the burrs take up at one time?

I'm going to have my E8 mounted on an angle soon. For the bellows I'm going to use a silicone cake decorating piping bag. Think I saw the spare part for the branded Ceado bellows is in the hundreds.

How does variable speed affect things?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Bad ass burrs, single dosing, kitchen vocal point and with a huge price tag to what's not to like, over to you CoffeeChap let's see what she can do

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> How does variable speed affect things?


 It's fixed speed, this is the paired back version I a single unit


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

How are you going to calibrate it, can you calibrate it yourself with the given fixings?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Looks amazing! Where have you put the external fan and speed control unit in relation to the grinder?

Where did you end up purchasing it from?


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Not Dave, but this is the Ceado E37Z-Naked and NOT the Ceado E37Z-Hero

See here : https://www.ceado.com/en/product/88.html

It does not have the variable speed control.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

How much are these at retail. The Hero is something ridiculous like £6k.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

EricC said:


> Not Dave, but this is the Ceado E37Z-Naked and NOT the Ceado E37Z-Hero
> 
> See here : https://www.ceado.com/en/product/88.html
> 
> It does not have the variable speed control.


 Thanks for the info - think I prefer this one to the Hero from a worktop space point of view.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

MildredM said:


> It's so good to see this, a grinder with character and attitude!


 And the wooden counter it is sitting on has a beautiful patina!? (Caedo custom bar towel in the works, MM???)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

NikonGuy said:


> How are you going to calibrate it, can you calibrate it yourself with the given fixings?


 It's calibrated at factory, which is also a great touch that other manufacturers could take note of


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

THR_Crema said:


> Thanks for the info - think I prefer this one to the Hero from a worktop space point of view.


 I agree, one unit is much better, plus variable speed is often a bit of a misnomer with flats.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

As this is the naked version where is the on/off button/switch? Can we have a video of it in action?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Does it produce EK type espressos with those burrs?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lake_m said:


> Does it produce EK type espressos with those burrs?


 Still very early days, but 8 am getting a sweetness very similar, the pour is similar in that it speeds up like the ek, a good indicator of less fines. I will post up a video soon


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

THR_Crema said:


> As this is the naked version where is the on/off button/switch? Can we have a video of it in action?


 On off button is top of base plate on the right


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> On off button is top of base plate on the right
> 
> View attachment 36340


 Many thanks - looks really good.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Like the look of these. Something a bit different.

Interested to hear your thoughts Dave after you've spent some time with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks lush. Fair play.


----------



## Kaffeetresor (Apr 17, 2019)

mctrials23 said:


> How much are these at retail. The Hero is something ridiculous like £6k.


 Hero € 4.500 plus VAT

Naked: € 3.450 plus VAT


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Does anyone know of a UK seller of the naked yet?

Or a link to one for Europe?

Many thanks.


----------



## Kaffeetresor (Apr 17, 2019)

Ask "coffeechap" for a UK seller. I am a German seller.

The mentioned prices are list prices by Ceado in Euro.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you have your answer use @Kaffeetresor


----------



## Wachuko (Apr 7, 2020)

Amazing looking grinder.

Just curious... how are the burrs held in place? Let me see if I can find a parts diagram that shows all this...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Magnets.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Any chance of a video showing it in action?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Thats very very cool!

Do you think having the burrs at 45 deg helps things?

I've recently dismantled my la pavoni zip, and without all the casing etc. it has essentially revealed just what you have there. 
My plan was to build a close fitting clear perspex case, but I was thinking of putting the burrs on an angle to help with retention.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

TomHughes said:


> Thats very very cool!
> Do you think having the burrs at 45 deg helps things?
> 
> I've recently dismantled my la pavoni zip, and without all the casing etc. it has essentially revealed just what you have there.
> My plan was to build a close fitting clear perspex case, but I was thinking of putting the burrs on an angle to help with retention.


It works well on the mythos as gravity does a lot of the work for you

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Flats on an angle means that the sweeper arms have a supremely easy job of shifting out the grinds as the coffee will pretty much dive straight down the chute as soon as it gets close. But it does mean a very carefully designed input hopper to get those beans into the right place to feed into the burrs. You have to deal with both ends of the system. Something the Mythos solved obviously.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

allikat said:


> Flats on an angle means that the sweeper arms have a supremely easy job of shifting out the grinds as the coffee will pretty much dive straight down the chute as soon as it gets close. But it does mean a very carefully designed input hopper to get those beans into the right place to feed into the burrs. You have to deal with both ends of the system. Something the Mythos solved obviously.


 I've made a tilting stand for mine, so it starts off near vertical and can be tilted down to 45 degrees. Not tested it yet though!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone tried fitting one of those grinders into a washing machine?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> The burrs are awesome, I wish more manufacturers would follow ceados lead here, DLC precision burrs with no screw holes
> 
> <img alt="791049AA-4A8F-4EDF-84B6-D4BC6A544E51.jpeg.6fcb2f0dc22653aef99009a3d79b749f.jpeg" data-fileid="36269" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/791049AA-4A8F-4EDF-84B6-D4BC6A544E51.jpeg.6fcb2f0dc22653aef99009a3d79b749f.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="658A0E26-9E16-4BD5-A08D-AA2217DE570F.jpeg.41729541be27d21d38f8d550ac4b27ef.jpeg" data-fileid="36270" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/658A0E26-9E16-4BD5-A08D-AA2217DE570F.jpeg.41729541be27d21d38f8d550ac4b27ef.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="88E45143-CD3C-4F63-8DD3-A89FA83F6D79.jpeg.405bbdcc422ca6ad2ba05a0ed9867eed.jpeg" data-fileid="36271" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/88E45143-CD3C-4F63-8DD3-A89FA83F6D79.jpeg.405bbdcc422ca6ad2ba05a0ed9867eed.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Nice looking grinder, good to see something different, definitely looking forward to what you find.

Although strictly speaking the no screw holes design is not really something new. Mahlkonig/Ditting have used such a design in a few of their grinders for some years now, so Ceado can't really take the credit for it or be seen as taking a lead. Compak PKR series is also without and so is newer EG-1.

So it's more of a trend in high end grinders these days than it is revolutionary. The ones I talked with don't think it has much effect on the quality of the coffee, extraction or particle distribution. But it dos make it allot easier to change and clean the burrs, but I do not think even that should be underestimated. Is there something I easily could live without then it is to clean those bloody screw holes and the constant annoyance of getting them out because of coffee, bean fragments acting as a "glue" between the screws and the burrs, so I definitely looking forward to when this trend find its way too lower class grinders.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wasn't intimating that ceado we're the first, the Compak r120 has no screws as well. I was merely saying that more burrs should be like these .


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Well the Cannon is getting quite a lot of use at the moment. Not sure if CC is missing it much or not but I am definitely enjoying the quality and flexibility.

Workflow is straightforward, different to the Mythos, a good partner to the LR.

A very different pour and grind to the Mythos, with the same coffees,

delving well below the zero point a little un-nerving with these burrs mind hence my 'marker'

No complaints so far.


----------



## struttura.originaria (Nov 20, 2019)

I just wanna remember you that you can move the plate with numbers. Ceado doesn't set the 0 to the real 0 point where the burrs are touching. There's a lot of margin. Do it by yourself. You just need 5 minutes. @Chainlinephil


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

struttura.originaria said:


> I just wanna remember you that you can move the plate with numbers. Ceado doesn't set the 0 to the real 0 point where the burrs are touching. There's a lot of margin. Do it by yourself. You just need 5 minutes. @Chainlinephil


 @struttura.originaria I thought I should be able to do that. Many thanks. Are there any instructions? I guessed due to the 'notch' in the plate it could be moved.


----------



## struttura.originaria (Nov 20, 2019)

Chainlinephil said:


> @struttura.originaria I thought I should be able to do that. Many thanks. Are there any instructions? I guessed due to the 'notch' in the plate it could be moved.


 No instructions. Just move slowly the plate and set the 0 at the touching burrs.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm also getting much better with the 'pour'. I have only one stall, despite such a powerful motor, with a very light roasted bean. As CC mentioned the burrs are aggressive and need a steady flow of beans not a full 16+g dose all at once into the hopper. It takes a little practice to get the right pace to load the burrs consistently, to few and too careful results in needing to grind finer.

On the flipside the workflow is straightforward, no static, retention not noticeable at all at 0.1g resolution dose to dose. The results I am told are very EK like. very consistent, it speeds up a lot at the end of the pour, but very 'open' flavours certainly with the lighter beans and I am reducing my dose due to the strength allows me to get from the coffee. I may have to get a 15/16g basket at this rate for my espresso, particularly with med+ roasts.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

struttura.originaria said:


> No instructions. Just move slowly the plate and set the 0 at the touching burrs.


 @struttura.originaria perfect. thanks. I can take my piece of tape off then 😉


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

sorted. perfect.


----------



## Stefano Ciamarra (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi coffeechap,

Any feedback about grind quality for drip coffees?


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

This might come back to me asI had the grinder from CC. I don't drink that much pour over but I do drink it with both a Kalita wave and a Chemex and I also like cold brew.

I find the Ceado to be very good at the corse end, very uniforma anyway as you would expect. Super easy to adjust also goes without saying but the lack of fines and grind uniformity make for a very complex cup, evenly extracted and very predictable in terms of extraction times cup to cup.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi mate

Im looking at purchasing this exact grinder in the next week. How are you getting ing on with it? I will be using it for espresso and pour over / French press. thanks


----------

